# Flowers in Redfoot diet?



## Chelseaa (Jun 15, 2015)

What types of flowers are good for red foot tortoises? How would I obtain these flowers? I do not know where to get them. Local grocery stores? Or grow them myself?


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know about redfoots specifically, but as far as edible flowers I know my sulcata adores dandelion, hibiscus, nasturtium, clover, african violet and occasionally geranium and roses. I am looking forward to my squash plants flowering later this summer so he can try those, too.
As far as obtaining them, I have heard they sell some edible flowers in grocery stores, but I would always recommend growing them yourself. You just never know what types of chemicals they may have used.


----------



## kathyth (Jun 17, 2015)

My Redfoots eat the above flowers plus snail vine flowers.


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jun 17, 2015)

My tortoise loves hibiscus. I bought a hibiscus plant JUST for her, planted it in my yard...well, it appears that it's a favorite of some other animals, too, because all the flowers have been eaten. Even the buds 

Dandelion is another favorite, and I give her the occasional hosta flower and pansies. Tried african violet, she hated it.

Here's a good list of house plants that may help you in deciding what to feed your tortoise:

http://www.thetortoisetable.org.uk/site/plants_19.asp?thissection=5

If you're in a colder climate like me, I would recommend buying this thing called Herbal Hay which is just a mix of dried flowers that I sprinkle over my tortoises food twice a week. It's good to have during the long winter.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 17, 2015)

Chelseaa, what is your location?
A member from your general area can likely help you select the plants that will work best for you.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 17, 2015)

Hibiscus are a favorite, you can usually find them dried in speedy, or you can grow them yourself 
Pansies a atrium 's are also popular


----------



## Odin's Gma (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, yes, and petunias! Although Odin prefers the leaves to the flowers.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jun 21, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Chelseaa, what is your location?
> A member from your general area can likely help you select the plants that will work best for you.



Surrounding area of Detroit.


----------



## Chelseaa (Jun 21, 2015)

crimson_lotus said:


> My tortoise loves hibiscus. I bought a hibiscus plant JUST for her, planted it in my yard...well, it appears that it's a favorite of some other animals, too, because all the flowers have been eaten. Even the buds
> 
> Dandelion is another favorite, and I give her the occasional hosta flower and pansies. Tried african violet, she hated it.
> 
> ...




Awesome! Thanks so much for the info! Is the herbal hay in the small pet section at pet stores?


----------



## crimson_lotus (Jun 22, 2015)

Chelseaa said:


> Awesome! Thanks so much for the info! Is the herbal hay in the small pet section at pet stores?



The herbal hay I bought online: http://www.tortoisesupply.com/HerbalHay

I bought a bag about a year and a half ago and I still have more than half left. I sprinkle some on her greens twice a week.


----------

